# L.A. Noire



## Miro (27 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno di voi ci ha giocato? io ho appena preso la Complete Edition per 360 ( più di mezz'ora per installare i 4 dischi di gioco  ), da bravo Rockstarfag  non potevo perdermi questo titolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2012)

Mai completato, ad un certo punto diventa troppo monotono.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Settembre 2012)

L'ho finito,mi è piaciuto.Ritmo abbastanza lento e trama che inizia a diventare interessante dopo un pò.E' molto cinematografico,esperimento interessante ma migliorabile.
Non è un gioco adatto a tutti.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Ce l'ho per PS3 e devo iniziarlo


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2012)

mi son fermato a dopo il caso del pugile, perchè il cd si è impallato,e non ho voglia di "comprarne" un altro


----------



## Livestrong (27 Settembre 2012)

La traduzione è molto confusionaria, vorrei provarlo in lingua originale (anche i sottotitoli e i menu di gioco) per giudicare a pieno


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2012)

Certi giochi non possono essere piu' comprati, ringrazio mio babbo che fa uno sforzo immane a lasciare la console alla tv.

Grazie babbo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2012)

bel gioco, ancora non l'ho finito...


----------



## Vinz (28 Settembre 2012)

Una bella idea di gioco, ma andava migliorata. Troppo monotono


----------



## Miro (28 Settembre 2012)

L'ho finalmente iniziato, mi sta prendendo tantissimo; sono arrivato al caso "un matrimonio perfetto", il primo finito con 5 stelle di merito. 
Per quanto riguarda la trama, se ho capito bene



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Kelso è l'antagonista di turno e Phelps era un bel leccaculo ai tempi dell'esercito; non capisco però la storia del dottore (i filmati che partono quando ad esempio trovi i giornali), si capirà più avanti?


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'ho finalmente iniziato, mi sta prendendo tantissimo; sono arrivato al caso "un matrimonio perfetto", il primo finito con 5 stelle di merito.
> Per quanto riguarda la trama, se ho capito bene
> 
> 
> ...


Si capirà più avanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2012)

finito...bel gioco fatto tipo film, Jack Kelso è il migliore...anche Mickey Cohen e Leonard Petersen sono forti
il finale non mi è piaciuto...non è un finale alla Rockstar


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sono parecchio tentato di prenderlo, ho visto che c'è la versione completa e non. Ovvio la differenza di prezzo ci sia. Cosa mi consigliate? Vale la pena prenderla completa o no?


----------



## Brain84 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono parecchio tentato di prenderlo, ho visto che c'è la versione completa e non. Ovvio la differenza di prezzo ci sia. Cosa mi consigliate? Vale la pena prenderla completa o no?



Io sto gioco l'ho finito per inerzia..arrivati a metà le missioni sono TUTTE uguali e noiosissime


----------



## Ale (26 Gennaio 2013)

ci sto giocando, non e' tutto sto granche di giocone

non ci spenderei piu di 20/25 euro.

della rockstars ho giocato a gta4 e a red dead redemption, e sono entrambi di 10 spanne superiori.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma infatti ho trovato LA NOIRE a 25€, a 36 la versione completa. Devo riflettere se prenderlo o meno


----------



## Miro (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ho trovato LA NOIRE a 25€, a 36 la versione completa. Devo riflettere se prenderlo o meno



Io ho l'edizione completa per X360 e rispetto al gioco liscio aggiunge mi pare 5 o 6 casi aggiuntivi più qualche altra cazzatina tipo vestiti etc...per 10 euro secondo me ne vale la pena.
Più che altro valuta l'acquisto del gioco in sè, se non ti piacciono i videogiochi lenti e ragionati lascia perdere.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine l'ho preso. Ho giocato due orette, giusto il tempo di divertare detective e fare la prima missione. Non che mi abbia preso tantissimo, per ora, certo le espressioni facciali sono un qualcosa che prima non avevo mai visto, bellissime. Unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il guidare le macchine, un qualcosa di totalmente difficile perchè irrealistico. La visuale che non segue la curva, la sterzata che ti butta fuori strada, le auto che non rispettano precedenze. Bah. 

Darà un miglior giudizio più avanti comunque.


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'ho preso. Ho giocato due orette, giusto il tempo di divertare detective e fare la prima missione. Non che mi abbia preso tantissimo, per ora, certo le espressioni facciali sono un qualcosa che prima non avevo mai visto, bellissime. Unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il guidare le macchine, un qualcosa di totalmente difficile perchè irrealistico. La visuale che non segue la curva, la sterzata che ti butta fuori strada, le auto che non rispettano precedenze. Bah.
> 
> Darà un miglior giudizio più avanti comunque.



Beh il sistema di guida non è una componente fondamentale del gioco perciò è stato molto semplificato, anzi ti dico, preparati quando ci saranno da fare gli inseguimenti in auto perchè i criminali fanno sterzate irrealistiche all' ultimo secondo  Per quanto riguarda il traffico io invece l'ho trovato ben fatto, se guardi bene tutte le auto rispettano le precedenze e i semafori, forse siccome tu vai veloce ti pare che vadano tutte a muzzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'ho preso. Ho giocato due orette, giusto il tempo di divertare detective e fare la prima missione. Non che mi abbia preso tantissimo, per ora, certo le espressioni facciali sono un qualcosa che prima non avevo mai visto, bellissime. Unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il guidare le macchine, un qualcosa di totalmente difficile perchè irrealistico. La visuale che non segue la curva, la sterzata che ti butta fuori strada, le auto che non rispettano precedenze. Bah.
> 
> Darà un miglior giudizio più avanti comunque.



all'inizio anche io l'ho trovato un po' noioso...poi cmq la storia m'ha preso e mi è piaciuta


----------



## esjie (8 Febbraio 2013)

Prima o poi lo prendo, prima devo finire RDR. Il fatto di essere noioso forse potrebbe essere un punto di forza, almeno per me. I giochi di azione ragionati mi piacciono un bel po', piuttosto che star sempre a sparare


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

L'ho finito, al 100% tra l'altro  Il gioco comunque merita, molto particolare, ma carino.


----------

